# تصميم شبكه اطفاء حريق بواسطه الغازات co2 & fm-200



## حماده محمد سامى (17 أبريل 2010)

_مرفق لوحه اوتوكاد تحوى على حسابات تصميم نظام ال fm-200 و شبكه الانذار الخاصه به مع طريقه عملها _
_لتحديد حجم الاسطوانه ل FM-200 ه كالتالى _
_cylinder = volume of protected space * 0.55_

_اما لتصميم ال co2 _
_cylinder = volume of protected space * 0.74_

FM-200 DESIGN DRAWING.rar​


----------



## السيد احمد (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خبير الاردن (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## saimou (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## tigerman2008 (6 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## احمدعبدالنبىحسن (7 مايو 2010)

عايزرسم توضيحى لco2 شبكه واسطوانات وشكرا


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GSAM (10 مايو 2010)

برجاء ارسال اي كتالوجات او جداول تبين المسافه بيت الاسطوانات والارشاشات في نظام الاطفاءco2


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله الاخ الفاضل م.حمادة على المرفق ,وللافادة عن FM200 ,NAFS125 فيتم حساب الحجم على سبيل المثال :
ابعاد الحجرة = 4 * 5* 5 = 100 م.مكعب 
كمية الغاز اللازمة للغرفة بالكامل= 0.44 * 100 = 44 كجم غاز NAFS125
كمية الغاز اللازمة للغرفة بالكامل= 0.5486 * 100 = 54.86 كجم غاز FM200
وهذه بعض الاماكن التى يركب بها النظام للحماية Potential Applications:
Data Processing 
Server Rooms
Electronic Data/Tape Storage 
UPS Rooms 
TELCO PBX & IDF Rooms
Cell Sites 
Microwave relay Towers
Industrial
Process Control Rooms 
Laboratories 
Engine Test Cells 
Flammable Liquid Storage Rooms 
Broadcasting
Radio & TV Stations 
Electronic Control Rooms 
UPS Rooms
Media Storage 
Historic Record Storage 
Healthcare
Medical Record Storage 
CT/CAT Scan & MRI Control Rooms
Cultural
Museums 
Libraries 
Personal/Corporate Collections 
Miscellaneous
Bank Vaults
بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا الله بعلمه.


----------



## tomfor (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا الله بعلمه.


----------



## محمدبتروفاير (2 يونيو 2010)

نشكركم على الافادة وجعلكم الله ممن يقضون حوائج الناس


----------



## احمد محمود عبد الع (2 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## hasona8040 (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا اخى على المعلومات القيمة بس الرقم *0.5486 من اين اتى ؟؟؟
*


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (2 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبه للمعادلات ستجدها بالمرفات الملف الاوتوكاد


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووور يا مبدع


----------



## amrbnsaeed (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الشرح الماتع
ولى سؤال بسيط
علمت أن co2 يستخدم فى إطفان تنكات الكحول
والسوال هل يتم تفريغه داخل التنك مثل الفوم أو يقوم بتبريد التانك والمكان بالخارج
وإن كان لديك أى معلومات تصميمية عن هذا النظام
وجزاك الله خيراً أخى الغالى


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (16 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## السيد نور الدين (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لك وشكرا علي هذه المعلومات الشيقه


----------



## hsfarid (17 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك موضوع شيق 
*​


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يونيو 2010)

اكثر الله خيرك ياحمادة 
 اضافة اكثر من ممتازة 
 بارك الله فيكم وفي عطاياكم المفيدة جدا
 احييكم زميلنا الكريم 
 زادكم الله من حبه وكرمه وجوده وخيره الذي لا حدود له


----------



## UOF76 (3 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر ولكن الرقم 0.55
0.74 من اين حصلت عليه 

ولك جزيل الشكر يرجى البيان


----------



## eng-muataz (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.م فادي (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## hamadalx (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير .................................................................... رمضان كريم


----------



## ملك ريان (14 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم لكن في حسابات ال co2 يراعي اذا كان موجود بالغرف نوافذ ذات جريلات او ابواب وكذلك جريلات التكيف:15:


----------



## احمدهارون (14 أغسطس 2010)

thanks all


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## bilalzgool (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم نامل التكزم بالمساعده لقد قمت بعمل نظام اطفاء الحريق باستخدام نظام FM-200 وقمت بجميع التوصيلات بما يتعلق بالاسطوانات ولكن يقيت التوصيلات الكهربائيه وهي pressure switch and etrical actuatre نامل التكرم بالمساعده


----------



## eng.tamermosa (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزى الله كل القائمين على هذا الملتقى خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ممدوح عزت موسي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك لك صديقي المهندس توفيق وأثابك خير الجزاء


----------



## emhdisam (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور بش مهندس لو سمجتوا عازيز طريقة حساب الفوم و الميست foam . mist water system
لو اي حد عندوا كالكوليشن او برامج خاصة او مراجع رجاء النشر و شكرا


----------



## emhdisam (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور بش مهندس لو سمجتوا عايز طريقة حساب الفوم و الميست foam . mist water system
لو اي حد عندوا كالكوليشن او برامج خاصة او مراجع رجاء النشر و شكرا


----------



## ahmedmadian (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد جدا ولك الشكر


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله


----------



## جمال عبد الحميد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اكون عضو فعال في المنتدي


----------



## amakali (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركين وبارك الله فيكم ولكم


----------



## ecc1010 (6 يناير 2011)

جززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمين حسن (7 يناير 2011)

لكم كل الشكر


----------



## محمد_86 (7 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف زيدان (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## السيد نور الدين (19 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لك اخي العزيز


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (20 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## فاضل العلي (1 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فهدالادهم (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف الشافعى (14 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله لكم ورزقكم وخيرا


----------



## منير متولي (19 فبراير 2011)

حفظك الله


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العيار (2 مارس 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششكور وبارك الله بك


----------



## darbi84 (4 مارس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## darbi84 (4 مارس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمدغزالى (9 مارس 2011)

thank you


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (9 مارس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nazarnazar (2 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز
والله انا كنت بحاجة ماسة لهذا الموضوع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
abdelsalamn


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله الاخ الفاضل م.حمادة على المرفق ,وللافادة عن FM200 ,NAFS125 فيتم حساب الحجم على سبيل المثال :
ابعاد الحجرة = 4 * 5* 5 = 100 م.مكعب 
كمية الغاز اللازمة للغرفة بالكامل= 0.44 * 100 = 44 كجم غاز NAFS125
كمية الغاز اللازمة للغرفة بالكامل= 0.5486 * 100 = 54.86 كجم غاز FM200
وهذه بعض الاماكن التى يركب بها النظام للحماية Potential Applications:
Data Processing 
Server Rooms
Electronic Data/Tape Storage 
UPS Rooms 
TELCO PBX & IDF Rooms
Cell Sites 
Microwave relay Towers
Industrial
Process Control Rooms 
Laboratories 
Engine Test Cells 
Flammable Liquid Storage Rooms 
Broadcasting
Radio & TV Stations 
Electronic Control Rooms 
UPS Rooms
Media Storage 
Historic Record Storage 
Healthcare
Medical Record Storage 
CT/CAT Scan & MRI Control Rooms
Cultural
Museums 
Libraries 
Personal/Corporate Collections 
Miscellaneous
Bank Vaults
بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا الله بعلمه.*​


التوقيع:م/ابراهيم توفيق 






 

 *بارك الله الاخ الفاضل م.حمادة على المرفق ,وللافادة عن FM200 ,NAFS125 فيتم حساب الحجم على سبيل المثال :
ابعاد الحجرة = 4 * 5* 5 = 100 م.مكعب 
كمية الغاز اللازمة للغرفة بالكامل= 0.44 * 100 = 44 كجم غاز NAFS125
كمية الغاز اللازمة للغرفة بالكامل= 0.5486 * 100 = 54.86 كجم غاز FM200
وهذه بعض الاماكن التى يركب بها النظام للحماية Potential Applications:
Data Processing 
Server Rooms
Electronic Data/Tape Storage 
UPS Rooms 
TELCO PBX & IDF Rooms
Cell Sites 
Microwave relay Towers
Industrial
Process Control Rooms 
Laboratories 
Engine Test Cells 
Flammable Liquid Storage Rooms 
Broadcasting
Radio & TV Stations 
Electronic Control Rooms 
UPS Rooms
Media Storage 
Historic Record Storage 
Healthcare
Medical Record Storage 
CT/CAT Scan & MRI Control Rooms
Cultural
Museums 
Libraries 
Personal/Corporate Collections 
Miscellaneous
Bank Vaults
بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا الله بعلمه.*​


التوقيع:م/ابراهيم توفيق 





 

 *بارك الله الاخ الفاضل م.حمادة على المرفق ,وللافادة عن FM200 ,NAFS125 فيتم حساب الحجم على سبيل المثال :
ابعاد الحجرة = 4 * 5* 5 = 100 م.مكعب 
كمية الغاز اللازمة للغرفة بالكامل= 0.44 * 100 = 44 كجم غاز NAFS125
كمية الغاز اللازمة للغرفة بالكامل= 0.5486 * 100 = 54.86 كجم غاز FM200
وهذه بعض الاماكن التى يركب بها النظام للحماية Potential Applications:
Data Processing 
Server Rooms
Electronic Data/Tape Storage 
UPS Rooms 
TELCO PBX & IDF Rooms
Cell Sites 
Microwave relay Towers
Industrial
Process Control Rooms 
Laboratories 
Engine Test Cells 
Flammable Liquid Storage Rooms 
Broadcasting
Radio & TV Stations 
Electronic Control Rooms 
UPS Rooms
Media Storage 
Historic Record Storage 
Healthcare
Medical Record Storage 
CT/CAT Scan & MRI Control Rooms
Cultural
Museums 
Libraries 
Personal/Corporate Collections 
Miscellaneous
Bank Vaults
بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا الله بعلمه.*​


التوقيع:م/ابراهيم توفيق 





 

 
*جزاك الله كل خيرا.*
abdelsalamn.​


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (22 أبريل 2011)

اولا موضوع رائع بس انا قريت فى التصميم 
بالنسبة ل fm200 بيكون على اساس تركيز الغاز فى المكان ودرجه حرارة المكان وحجم المكان وبيكون تقريبا المعامل اللى بضرب قيه بيساوى 0.7 وده من كود الاحريق nfpa 

اما بالنسبة ل co2 بيكون المعامل حسب الحجم لو الحجم اقل من 56 متر مكعب بضرب فى 1.6 اما لو الحجم اكبر بضرب فى 1.3 وده برده فى الكود ارجو الرد ع المشاركة وشكرا


----------



## midonagi (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل .. مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (2 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asd09 (16 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (21 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضي


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (21 يونيو 2011)

ممكن الأفادة في شبكة الري وكيفة حساب اقطار المواسسير في الشبكة بعد معرفة الكميات المستهلكة


----------



## malk alehsas (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## تامر النجار (2 يوليو 2011)

اللهم زدك علما


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود بعيبش (13 يوليو 2011)

very good subgect


----------



## مصطفى ابراهيم أ (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## tshk200 (20 يوليو 2011)

انا وجدت موقع عربي يتحدث عن الفوم وحساباته 
http://eng-mep.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1229


----------



## elswany (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (4 فبراير 2012)

fm200 free software


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (4 فبراير 2012)

free software fm200 calculation


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (4 فبراير 2012)

برنامج خاص لحساب كمية غاز ال fm200


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عمر الاغا (21 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك واود ان اعرف المعادلات المستعملة في حساب اقطار الانابيب


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (7 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير

ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (21 يناير 2013)

مشكور احسن الله اليك


----------



## yasoooo2005 (22 يناير 2013)

شكرررا


----------



## eng*doaa (22 يناير 2013)

رجاء افادتنا فى كيفيه حساب اقطار المواسير من الاسطوانه الى الاسبرينكلير 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمران احمد (25 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم و وفقكم الله الى ما يحبه و يرضاه*


----------



## هانى 2007 (29 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السهم الجرىء (31 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## sherif elempapy (2 فبراير 2013)

وضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا موضوع جيد جدا م هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب l]


----------



## مازن45 (4 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ::

هذا ملف pdf مفيد جدا في حساب كل حاجه عن fm200 

الملف في هذا الرابط وشكرا
www.sfp.co.za/*Guideline-for-TSP*-*FM200*-*Systems*-*Rev8*.*pdf*


----------



## صفى الدين حلمى (21 مارس 2013)

بارك الله لكم...و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (21 مارس 2013)

للجميع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## mausa (16 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hossam eldin allam (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## amrhawash (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zanitty (16 نوفمبر 2014)

يرجى من الساده المشرفين نقل الموضوع الى القسم الجديد الخاص باعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق​*هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق
*


----------



## engineer (16 نوفمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> يرجى من الساده المشرفين نقل الموضوع الى القسم الجديد الخاص باعمال التركيبات الصحيه و الحريق​*هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق
> *



تم نقل الموضوع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## hikhodary (1 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع وجزاكم جميعا خيرا علي المعلومات القيمة
​


----------



## المصري الأصلي (27 فبراير 2015)

حسن طه عبدالقادر قال:


> اولا موضوع رائع بس انا قريت فى التصميم
> بالنسبة ل fm200 بيكون على اساس تركيز الغاز فى المكان ودرجه حرارة المكان وحجم المكان وبيكون تقريبا المعامل اللى بضرب قيه بيساوى 0.7 وده من كود الاحريق nfpa
> 
> اما بالنسبة ل co2 بيكون المعامل حسب الحجم لو الحجم اقل من 56 متر مكعب بضرب فى 1.6 اما لو الحجم اكبر بضرب فى 1.3 وده برده فى الكود ارجو الرد ع المشاركة وشكرا



برجاء الرد على السؤال يا باشمهندسين


----------



## المصري الأصلي (27 فبراير 2015)

رجاء افادتنا فى كيفيه حساب اقطار المواسير من الاسطوانه الى الرشاش 

وجزاكم الله كل خير​
​


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2015)

حسن طه عبدالقادر قال:


> اولا موضوع رائع بس انا قريت فى التصميم
> بالنسبة ل fm200 بيكون على اساس تركيز الغاز فى المكان ودرجه حرارة المكان وحجم المكان وبيكون تقريبا المعامل اللى بضرب قيه بيساوى 0.7 وده من كود الاحريق nfpa
> 
> اما بالنسبة ل co2 بيكون المعامل حسب الحجم لو الحجم اقل من 56 متر مكعب بضرب فى 1.6 اما لو الحجم اكبر بضرب فى 1.3 وده برده فى الكود ارجو الرد ع المشاركة وشكرا


كما وردنى من احد الموردين 


> Dear Eng.Ahmad
> 
> I like to bring your attention regarding the minimum design concentration of FM200 system which is updated in the latest NFPA 2001 (2012 Edition) As you may aware that there is a big jump in the electrical hazards considering the safety factor of 1.35 from the minimum extinguishing concentration as per NFPA 2001 (2012 Edition).
> 
> ...


ايضا رجاء مراجعه الملفات المرفقه و المرتبطه بالفقره السابقه


----------



## كاروكي (21 يونيو 2015)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mechanic power (5 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله بكم
وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## عوض بسيونى (16 نوفمبر 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## thaer11 (8 يناير 2020)

Thank u


----------



## ahmed_20 (9 فبراير 2020)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elnazeer71 (27 فبراير 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

